# Need help choosing a new trailer



## LostTitanic (Jun 16, 2011)

I own three shires and a percheron cross( my smallest horse is 17hh) and my old trailer is way to small to haul my shires. I need room for a cart and tack inside of the trailer. The most important thing is that my shires can fit in it. Does anyone have any suggestions on what brand? I don't want a metal trailer.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds like you will need a gooseneck aluminum. I think most popular trailer manufactors of aluminum trailers will carry something that fits your needs.


----------

